# "frosted" green LED version to match lime green mini lights?



## FrightRisk (Nov 4, 2010)

The frosted green incandescent mini lights are a classic. They have a bright, but eerie glow. I have ordered lights from several sources and have yet to find a LED version that matches it. How hard can it be? Most of what I have found is a horribly ugly yellowish color with a tinge of green. Does anyone know of a source?


----------

